# ISPConfig 3: Quota Frage



## MasterTH (8. Jan. 2009)

Hallo, mal eine Frage:

wie ist das bei ISPConfig3 wenn ich einen Client mit einer Site anlege die eine Quota von 1000MB hat. Dann legt der Client sich selber Mailboxen an. Die Quotas kann er dort ja selber vergeben. Wird der Speicherplatz der Mailboxen von der Quota der Site abgezogen? Die Intension dahinter ist, wenn ich einem Kunden WebSpace 1000MB anbiete und er sich 10 Mailboxen anlegen kann, dann muss ich im Angebot die 10Mailboxen auch nochmal mit Quota belegen und ihm zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn ich aber sage, max. Usage ist 1000MB für diesen Kunden dann kann ich den Affen damit fangen

Wie ist das mit dem Quota-System geregelt? ich würde evtl. einem Client eine Quota zuweisen, damit er mit der Quota dann machen kann was er möchte, das geht ja im Moment nicht, zumindest wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2009)

mailbox und site quota werden nicht miteinander verrechnet, da die Mailboxen virtuell sind und somit nicht dem Linux quota des website Users unterliegen.


----------



## MasterTH (8. Jan. 2009)

Ja aber in der 2er Version ist es doch so, das die Mail-Verzeichnisse in dem User-Verzeichnis angelegt werden, oder?

Könnte man darüber das ganze nicht abfangen


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2009)

Das ist in ISPConfig 3 ganz anders realisiert. Wo die Verzeichnisse liegen, ist für das Linux Quota nicht so wichtig, wichtig ist, wem sie gehören. Und da es bei ISPConfig 3 virtuelle User sind, gehören alle mails von allen Usern nur einem einzigen user und der heißt vmail. Somit unterliegen die mails nicht dem Linux Quota sondern einem separaten quota mechanismus der in den LDA (procmail) integriert ist.


----------



## MasterTH (9. Jan. 2009)

achso, schade....
gibts die möglichkeit einem Kunden mehrere Domains zuzuweisen die aber von einer Quota fressen zu lassen?


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2009)

a) Du erstellst die Domains als Alias Domains einer Website und elitest sie auf Unterverzeichnisse um.

b) Du legst ein Quota für die Linux Gruppe an, der alle webs eines Kunden angehören.


----------



## MasterTH (11. Jan. 2009)

ändert sich die gruppe denn von kunde zu kunde? (hab das noch nicht überprüft)


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2009)

ja, sonst hätte ich das wohl kaum vorgeschlagen


----------



## MasterTH (12. Jan. 2009)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## x-f (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie könnte man das mit den Quotas für Clients verwirklichen? Also wie müsste ich den anlegen  (Warum gibt es diese Funktion nicht Standardmäßig, wäre doch top, kann man ja wie alles andere auch auf unlimit setzten)
Hab zuvor nur andere Systeme genutzt die nicht auf anderes realisiert haben.
Sollte doch auch möglich sein Ausnutzung anzuzeigen? Traffic auch?

Würde es gern Realisieren, wenn jemand ein tipp hat wie ich sowas Optimal einbinde das nicht beim nächsten Update alles weg ist und überall rumtun muss.

Gruß


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2009)

Bei Quotas für Client musst Du im Endefekt ein Gruppen Quota setzen. Dazu must Du im Interface ein zusätzliches Feld einbauen und dann entweder das apache Plugin ändern oder ein eigene Plugin dafür schreiben. Bei Updates wird das natürlich überschrieben, außer Du submittest Deine Änderungen an dev [at] ispconfig [dot] org und sie werden in die software aufgenommen.


----------



## x-f (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

das mit dem Feld war schon mal ein Kinderspiel, ist wirklich ein schöner Code 
Wo liegt den das apache Plugin und wo wird eingebunden, dann Spare ich mir das Suchen (Debian Server).

Gruß


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2009)

Alle plugins liegen in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/


----------

